# Free horse????????????????????



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Um, I was offering my mini to this guy to trade for his arabian. I didn't think he'd comply...? But this is the email I get. How can this horse be for free?



> TOMMY is a beautiful, funny, willing 10 year old Arabian gelding.
> When you first see Tommy you hold your breath as he walks with
> confidence to you, his ears forward and delight in his eyes. He is the
> most personable Gelding,with a great sense of humor, eager to be
> ...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He doesn't LOOK very impressive but thats just my opinion.
I'd be reading between the lines here. Go out and see him,catch him, ride him, and tack him up yourself. 
Get a complete vet check done also if you decide to take the next step. 

Maybe the guy really is just looking for a good home for his horse and isnt looking to make money but in this industry, I doubt it.


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

My first and foremost opinion of the email was SCAM! Some of the wording I have seen in other scams with other animals. They keep the names very simple, Tommy is a very simple and well known name. I have seen where they give the animal away for free but you have to pay shipping costs and thats where they get your money!

But I could be wrong and it could be a legit thing. If they are by you I would go out and see the horse in person but if they're not by you then have a vet go out and if thats not possible than I'd completely skip by this. There are just so many scams out there and I hate to see people get ripped off!

Maybe I'm not seeing right but he doesn't look like a full Arabian like he is saying either!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He looks like a full arab to me. Just not the typical strain. He looks very similar to my boy Wildey, who is a superstar!

But I agree, I would be thinking scam... See if you can check him out for yourself...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I was thinking one of those craigslists scams as well too


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> He looks like a full arab to me. Just not the typical strain. He looks very similar to my boy Wildey, who is a superstar!
> 
> But I agree, I would be thinking scam... See if you can check him out for yourself...


 
Ok I thought I might have been wrong and thats why I said it might just be me. I'm glad to see that you think he does look like one because that eases a tiny bit of it not being a scam but I'm almost 90% sure it is!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

It does read like one of the many scams that are out there. Next thing he will be telling you is the horse is in cameroon or something like that and you "just have to pay shipping for him back to the states". 

If it is not a scam and you can actually go see the horse - he may not be actually giving it away free, but wanting to do a free lease where if you ever need to find him a new home he must go back to the original owner. In this economy that would help get the horse off his feed bill for however long you keep him, but help him ensure the horse doesn't end up passed from home to home and possibly ending up at auction or even slaughter.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Well the horse pictured doesnt have the length of mane or tail stated in the add.

Meh, I'll go along with everyone else in that its a scam. If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Lucara said:


> Well the horse pictured doesnt have the length of mane or tail stated in the add.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!

Sorry. It's a scam. 

I saw a Friesian ad that had the exact same description. I will see if I can find the link.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the ad for the Friesian gelding/stallion... they don't know which he is:


Rodney is a beautiful, funny, willing, 
goofy 9 year old Friesian gelding. I have had him since he was 3 years 
old. When you first see him you hold your breath as he walks with 
confidence to you, his ears forward and delight in his eyes. He is the 
most personable stallion,with a great sense of humor, eager to be 
hugged and kissed and touched. Always a gentle horse first, he 
delights to see small humans and pets, His mane is down to his knees, 
thick and shiny and his incredible tail is usually dragging on the 
ground behind him as he prances. He represents all that is desirable 
about the Friesian breed. He has three correct gaits, a ground 
covering canter that has been called by classical trainers *simply 
correct and in superb cadence*, and a lifted trot with natural 
suspension.. His walk is effortless, long sinewy strides and a natural 
over track He has been schooled in and knows movements such as half 
pass, leg yields, shoulder in and haunches in and starting the Spanish 
walk.Rodney possess a lovely work ethic- he enjoys all the excitement 
of grooming and saddling and always is a gentleman in any arena. He 
likes to jump and is quite athletic and light on his feet! He has 
never been ill or injured. As a coming 10 yr old he is ready to 
continue his education and could be your 1st level mount for the 
summer of 2009 with the ability and knowledge to move up if his rider 
is ready. This is truly a remarkable gelding who also is a voice command 
accepting gelding. he is very easy to collect, His is an excellent 
baby,you may 
come and collect or can be shipped. 
from one states of the US to another , 
Rodney is registered with many different registries, FHANA, FSHR, 
FHH, FOA (where he is an approved Silver gilding) TASHR and has his 
lifetime registration with the United States Dressage Federation. 
Below are some lovely photos of he's for you to view and see if you 
will love to keep. 
In addition Rodney is also a pure breed 
i am giving him away because i had an accident which affected my 
spine so i can not ride him any more.where are you located. 
regards.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

0_o
Dang it... I was hopeful. This is what he sent me after me asking why it was free and what the home requirements were:



> ---Hello,i am a Spanish national who won the US loterry and was transfered to the US 24 years ago.I have be
> en here for this length of time and
> it high time i go back home to Spain and restbut due to the high international delivery fee t
> he shippinng agency is asking i have decided to hand him over to any person whon will show him some love for free because i
> ...


-


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya, i think scam. That is almost like a poem lol. I noticed that to, the mane down to his knees and the tail drags the ground????? i dont see that.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

He's saying he'll gladly ship it free. Is there any way that I could safely give him an address to ship it to? Like, where could I say to send it without getting kidnapped? XD


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No. It's a scam. I would stop responding to the emails immediately.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I think I might call. Though the phone adress doesn't match the California address


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Then the scammer will have your phone number and be able to trace you.

Considering that 2 ads have exactly the same wording, less the horse name and age, and the picture doesn't match the description..... I'd say 99.9% it's a scam.

It's up to you, but you might endanger yourself.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

reining girl said:


> That is almost like a poem lol.


hehe, it does sound like a poem. 

I'm 99.9% sure this is a scam. The whole ad sounds waay to good to be true, and his tail and mane don't touch the ground. Plus the fact that it is the same as the friesian ad. I'd pass on this one, its not worth the risk...


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I am sorry to say, but why on earth are you wasting your time with this? I am sorry but I don't find that horse to be that impressive. If you are looking for a horse, I am sure you can find others around you that just as good if not better. You are located in OK, so therefore I am sure you would be taking him sight-unseen, why not find a horse in OK that you can actually try out? That way, if you see him and don't like him you are not stuck with him. I think it is safe to say that Oklahoma is fairly large state, I am sure that you would be able to find another free horse that you can actually go and try out. I am not trying to bash you and if I come across that way I am sorry. I am just trying to point out that you could be taking a huge risk. Look what you already know, the phone does not match up and the ad for the Friesian is the same. If I were you would not even bothering wasting my time, however that is me. Good luck with whatever you end up doing.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I stopped emailing him. It's definately a scam. His ad said he was in OK, but the phone number was in AL, and he says he's in California. Now he's trying to convince me to pay shipping. I told him I could not trust him, and now he's acting desperate saying that the shipping company is a third party and I pay to them not him. 

Anyway, I've decided to look at another horse as a project that isn't trained. That's be much funner anyway.

Thanks for making me see straight. Sometimes I get so excited I ignore the HUGE signs. :/

Thanks, Bless the horse forum


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> I stopped emailing him. It's definately a scam. His ad said he was in OK, but the phone number was in AL, and he says he's in California. Now he's trying to convince me to pay shipping. I told him I could not trust him, and now he's acting desperate saying that the shipping company is a third party and I pay to them not him.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided to look at another horse as a project that isn't trained. That's be much funner anyway.
> 
> ...


Glad you stopped contacting him.
The part about the shipping company is a load of bullcrap. They'll get you to send money to pay for the shipment before the horse is delivered... and the horse will never be delivered because it's not real.
IF you were to say that you would arrange shipping with someone else, or you wanted your choice of shipper, you'd see just how quickly this whole thing would fall apart. 
In fact, if you even asked specifics about the "horse" I'm sure they would just press on about others being interested, and you had to pay for shipping right now otherwise they would sell the horse out from under you.


"If something seems too good to be true, it probably is!"


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Then the scammer will have your phone number and be able to trace you.
> 
> Considering that 2 ads have exactly the same wording, less the horse name and age, and the picture doesn't match the description..... I'd say 99.9% it's a scam.
> 
> It's up to you, but you might endanger yourself.


Actually, she can block the number. My cell is blocked (for free by my demand from my cell company I've been with for 10 years) for such reasons.

I do remember reading the website, where the lady actually made SCAMMERS to pay to her. Like sending information with FedEx and such. That was just SO hilarious!


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Good for you. There are a lot of really horrible people out there who will try and take anyone who will let them for a ride. Sometimes you just need to weed through the bad to find the good. I hope you find a really great horse and everything works out well for you!


----------

